# [GEN] Rescued Puppy-Mill Dogs To Be Spayed, Neutered - CBS 2



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://cbs2.com/local/Puppy.Mill.Dogs.2.717401.html&cid=1156828233&ei=7WMhSKbhEJfw8ATT2pSxAQ&usg=AFrqEzfa9m4HI3AmlsAEYvO45FfhX7ANzQ">Rescued <b>Puppy-Mill</b> Dogs To Be Spayed, Neutered</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>CBS 2, CA -</font> <nobr>10 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>LOS ANGELES (CBS) - Last week investigative reporter David Goldstein exposed some dog breeders operating or being supplied by puppy mills. <b>...</b></font><br><font size=-1><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-1&fd=R&url=http://www.americanchronicle.com/articles/60813&cid=1156828233&ei=7WMhSKbhEJfw8ATT2pSxAQ&usg=AFrqEzcw2rAxRj6Iha3-3VtkWWLTdf6nDA">Best Friends to Manage Relocation of Rescued California Dogs</a> <font size=-1 color=#6f6f6f><nobr>American Chronicle</nobr></font></font><br><font class=p size=-1><a class=p href=http://www.google.com/news?hl=en&ned=us&ie=ISO-8859-1&ncl=1156828233><nobr>all 2 news articles</nobr></a></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

